# fake news!!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...y-seal-praising-trump-on-fox-news-was-a-fake/

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Lol
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...y-seal-praising-trump-on-fox-news-was-a-fake/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Do you have a link that doesn't cost me 100 bucks a year to view?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Fox news ran a story about a fake navy seal. 
I'm on my phone!! Figure it out yourself. Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Do you have a link that doesn't cost me 100 bucks a year to view?


 @Kauboy taught me how to fix this. On your browser tell it to block Javascript for that site. I use Chrome, so I went to settings, content settings, Javascript, manage exceptions and then typed in https://washingtonpost.com & selected block.

Works like a charm. Some real smart folks on this forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Fox news ran a story about a fake navy seal.
> I'm on my phone!! Figure it out yourself. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hey! You started it! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fox News forced to apologise after Donald Trump supporter interviewed falsely claims to be Navy SEAL | The Independent
I did it without all the work. Just searched for the story.

The "SEAL" dude should have his ass beat.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

*It works*

Wow its a bit to find that on chrome.
BUT IT WORKS 



******* said:


> @Kauboy taught me how to fix this. On your browser tell it to block Javascript for that site. I use Chrome, so I went to settings, content settings, Javascript, manage exceptions and then typed in https://washingtonpost.com & selected block.
> 
> Works like a charm. Some real smart folks on this forum.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

It is kind of intriguing the Washpo is happy to point out
FOX had a fake story. They ignore their own.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stockton said:


> It is kind of intriguing the Washpo is happy to point out
> FOX had a fake story. They ignore their own.


It still is what it is.

Fox, at least, corrected and explained it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Seals are notoriously good at keeping track of who was actually a Seal and busting those "stealing valor."



> "It got bigger and bigger," Garofalo told the newspaper a telephone interview. "What I did I'm ashamed of, and I didn't mean to cause so much disgrace to the SEALs."


From Denton's link......The guy is not sorry, he got caught and is saying the only thing that he can to avoid getting hounded.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll admit FOX should've vetted the guy better. But CNN, MSNBC and rest of the Liberal lapdog media posts stories constantly with "sources say" or "rumor has it" or just plain flat out lies and that's okay? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe somebody already said but the little Fox guy who broke the story was apologizing profusely and appeared to be sweating bullets. That was on TV an hour or so ago. He is prob gonna get his pee pee spanked over that foo paw of not checking his sources. He might wind up at CNN..lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most of these "journalists" are evil anti-American fools.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Most of these "journalists" are evil anti-American fools.


Born and brainwashed in American colleges. This is no accident.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Most of these "journalists" are evil anti-American fools.


Who invited you?!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ol' @Slippy just kinda slips in when he wants. :vs_wave: Writes: "Slippy was here" on the bathroom wall, and then he's gone.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Ol' @Slippy just kinda slips in when he wants. :vs_wave: Writes: "Slippy was here" on the bathroom wall, and then he's gone.


You have to watch out for those guys that just slip in when they want. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Who invited you?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



View attachment 58305


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> You have to watch out for those guys that just slip in when they want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


See! There ya go, right into the gutter. Where is my safe place! :vs_shocked:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Mishie! :vs_wave:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Do you have a link that doesn't cost me 100 bucks a year to view?


If you ever have a site that is behind a paywall all you have to do is copy the full url, go to www.archive.is and then paste the url into the archive box. The site will then take you to the full article as it is saved for posterity (minus the paywall). 
Hope that helps.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> If you ever have a site that is behind a paywall all you have to do is copy the full url, go to Webpage archive and then paste the url into the archive box. The site will then take you to the full article as it is saved for posterity (minus the paywall).
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've always wondered how many liberals claim to be supporters of President Trump just to create BS controversy.
What do the call it, "dis-information"?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> Fox news ran a story about a fake navy seal.
> I'm on my phone!! Figure it out yourself. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


So I person lied to the media, about his service, it has nothing to do with Trump, the world as we know it, or anything of consequence, other than yet another stolen valor situation....and somehow this makes Fox news a fake news outlet?

Here is the distinction Mish... A news outlet KNOWINGLY runs a story with no supporting eyewitness testimony or only ANONOMOUS persons validating it....FAKE News!

A new outlet gets lied to by a liar and about his service on a topic such as Glass Blowing...and they don't immediately correct the story....unh???? not Fake News...just a news man got duped.

You sound more and more like Jammer Six every day. I really didn't even want to address you directly on this, but your slant on this is so far left of center I had to.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> So I person lied to the media, about his service, it has nothing to do with Trump, the world as we know it, or anything of consequence, other than yet another stolen valor situation....and somehow this makes Fox news a fake news outlet?
> 
> Here is the distinction Mish... A news outlet KNOWINGLY runs a story with no supporting eyewitness testimony or only ANONOMOUS persons validating it....FAKE News!
> 
> ...


 Don't justify shitty journalism. That story was very easily checked out...Admitting wrong doing after the fact shouldn't get applause.

Why is Trump involved because he tweets about fake news all the time and hails FoxNews as the only real news network.

They all suck.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Story was about a Glass Blower....making the president a glass emblem.... Maybe they should have put their top department on it to investigate the potential that the Glass Blower so used to blowing hot air he may have lied....

Fact is your looking for something to discredit the entire Fox News department... If the best you got is a Hot air blowing glass blower, blowing smoke up the publics "Glass" for some 27 years....then Congrats...Your a crack PI.....GOOD JOOOOBBBBB!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Typical Fox results.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> The Story was about a Glass Blower....making the president a glass emblem.... Maybe they should have put their top department on it to investigate the potential that the Glass Blower so used to blowing hot air he may have lied....
> 
> Fact is your looking for something to discredit the entire Fox News department... If the best you got is a Hot air blowing glass blower, blowing smoke up the publics "Glass" for some 27 years....then Congrats...Your a crack PI.....GOOD JOOOOBBBBB!


Sweetie, don't assume what my agenda is. I think all media is bought and paid for. Every single news outlet has an agenda. Why, because there is money involved. That being said, FoxNews is no different. They pushed a story through because it was proTrump and didn't do the work to see if it was legit. You can blindly follow your FoxNews if you want but, I'm not blinded by the money that pushes these stories.
Now, how about that Bill O'Reilly!!! He seems like a fun guy to work for!!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Is the conversation about "news agencies" having an agenda or is the conversation about "fake news"?

Big difference.

I could (and have) listened to the news organizations that have an agenda. It's when they out and out lie to push their agenda, I tune it out.

Sure...FOX is right leaning...no doubt. But, they don't purposely lie to get their point across.

And yes...I'm sure you or anyone can come up with the bastard example.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Robie said:


> Is the conversation about "news agencies" having an agenda or is the conversation about "fake news"?
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> ...


Easy killer.
You are correct. I'm cherry picking a mistake. The difference is that it's FOXNEWS, the Holy Grail of news networks on here. My point is that ALL news networks make shit up and can't be trusted 100%. Blind faith in any network is bad.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Easy killer.
> You are correct. I'm cherry picking a mistake. The difference is that it's FOXNEWS, the Holy Grail of news networks on here. My point is that ALL news networks make shit up and can't be trusted 100%. Blind faith in any network is bad.


Correct!

There is not 1 news network that I trust! They are all full of :vs_poop:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Correct!
> 
> There is not 1 news network that I trust! They are all full of :vs_poop:


Plus, isn't it fun watching people freakout over FoxNews??? Some people think it's the Bible. lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Plus, isn't it fun watching people freakout over FoxNews??? Some people think it's the Bible. lol


Yes ma'am

I rarely watch Fox News anymore.

I cannot stand the BS that they, MSNBC, CNN, CBS, NBC, ABS etc spout. Phuque em all


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yes ma'am
> 
> I rarely watch Fox News anymore.
> 
> I cannot stand the BS that they, MSNBC, CNN, CBS, NBC, ABS etc spout. Phuque em all


I'm on the flipside...I watch most of them. I need to know where and when to duck out of the way. BS is comin!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Agree they are all leaning one way or another.... I just think if your going to go searching for the 'aw shit" story to crank on them about, it needs be more deep than some glasshole who likes Trump.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Agree they are all leaning one way or another.... I just think if your going to go searching for the 'aw shit" story to crank on them about, it needs be more deep than some glasshole who likes Trump.


Live and love, man!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Agree they are all leaning one way or another.... I just think if your going to go searching for the 'aw shit" story to crank on them about, it needs be more deep than some glasshole who likes Trump.


I don't see it as whether they are left or right, or whether they like Trump. I see them as directing us either here or there, but never where we should really be looking.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Easy killer.


I prefer....Johnny.....


----------

